# Favorite radio show



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

What is your favorite radio show?


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

opie and anthony, xm 202


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Way back when I used to work mids there was nothing like listening to Larry Glick on WBZ... Any other of us old timers out there?


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hillman ROCKS!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Inspector said:


> Way back when I used to work mids there was nothing like listening to Larry Glick on WBZ... Any other of us old timers out there?


Yup Larry was also a personal friend, did you ever go to any of his club shows ??


----------



## Otto (Nov 18, 2003)

Jay Severin on 96.9. David Brudnoy was also good on WBZ.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Dennis and Callahan, sports radio 850


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Imus in the Morning, Michael Savage at night.
I miss Depetro on WRKO, but they decided to go with a kinder, gentler format, more Massachusettsesque...


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Why listen to anyone talk? I listen to music


----------



## 2boxers (Mar 21, 2006)

Jay Severin


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Was David Brudnoy the talk radio personality who had/has AIDS, I remember there was a radio talk show host that had AIDS and I remember listening to him in the 90s. My favorite talk shows are a toss up between the following, Bill Oreily, Alan Colmes, Brian & the Judge, Spencer hughs and John Gibson. I also enjoy Phil Hendrie, Rusty Humphries and Micheal Reagan. Sometimes Al Frankin when i'm in the mood for listening to the idiots on the far left.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

O & A on BCN (6-9), I just can't bring myself to buying XM for the last half.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't listen to radio shows too often I guess Karlson & MacKenzie on wzlx


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

I worked at WBZ Radio producing "Calling all Sports back in the early 80's and would fill in on the Larry Glick show. He was a tremendious talent but one of the laziest people I ever met. He would walk into the station 5 minutes before airtime and expect evrything to be laid out for him. 

He loved cops and some of his best calls were from cops who had ineresting stories. 
He now lives in Boca Raton Flordia and works part time as a host at a Legal Seafoods.

I knew Gerry Callahan when he was at the Lowell Sun he was a hugh A-hole then and is even a bigger one today.

Michael Savage is eithier mentally ill or his show is just a big act. I expect to take off his headsets one night and announce his entire show was a put on.

Bill O'Reilly is good on TV but his radio show is a hugh bore. WTTK is no longer going to carry it live and will shift it to evenings next week.

The 2 best recent shows were the John Batchelor show that ran on WRKO from 10p to 1a. No callers just one good guest after another.

Matt Drudge is excellent. Sundays on RKO from 10p to 1a


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hillman


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

How about Quinn and Cantera on 94.1. You gotta love the late night tuck ins!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Rush or Sean Hannity


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Macop said:


> Was David Brudnoy the talk radio personality who had/has AIDS...


 Absolutely. I used to listen to his show as well.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

O&A XM202


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Opie said:


> O & A on BCN (6-9), I just can't bring myself to buying XM for the last half.


You should, the first 3 hours are nothing compared to the rest of the uncensored show. I am not talking only about swears etc, but the content that they do not allow on fm. In addition they have ron and fez after the show who are excellent, plus repeats and worst of all day and night.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

When I was working midnights a few years back nothing beat Coast to Coast A.M.

Listening to stories about extraterrestrials and U.F.O.'s at 3 a.m. made you see a few.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Kozomo, is Brudnoy still alive?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Deader than Julius Cesar Macop. 3 or 4 years now.
Died of cancer but was also HIV+. I remember he was off the air for a few months about 10 or 12 years ago with pneumonia, i guess he almost bought it then.
He was a libertarian, a little liberal on some issues, but not what you normally think of in a mass lib talk show host. The one thing that impressed me about Brudnoy was how smart he was.
He really was a good talk show host when it came to the issues, but you could tend to nod off with his monotone, soft-spoken way of speaking. RIP DB.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Hillmans show is good except for spaz, but Toucher and rich are friggin hilarious.


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

O&A ROCKS!! How can anyone listen to that ASS on WAAF? I mean c'mon "Man town"...yeah sounds like a fun place to hang out? The only "bush" those guys like happens to be the president of the country!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

masscopguy said:


> I worked at WBZ Radio producing "Calling all Sports back in the early 80's and would fill in on the Larry Glick show. He was a tremendious talent but one of the laziest people I ever met. He would walk into the station 5 minutes before airtime and expect evrything to be laid out for him.
> 
> He loved cops and some of his best calls were from cops who had ineresting stories.
> He now lives in Boca Raton Flordia and works part time as a host at a Legal Seafoods.
> ...


Just how old were you working at WBZ in the early 80's as a producer ??????????

As a regular you must have gone over to Mass. Ave. for breakfast with us
so you must know me.

Larry was far from lazy and having things ready was one of the perks.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

tomcats said:


> How about Quinn and Cantera on 94.1. You gotta love the late night tuck ins!!


Those two are funny. Usually I'll catch the last "tuck in" while I am going to work. Very amusing, I must say. The "Doc", for those who don't know who he was, sadly died in the Station Night Club fire back in 2003. He was a great overnight DJ.

Zakk Gianetti is pretty funny on WAAF overnights on the weekends.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Amos and Andy" was my favorite..."The Shadow", "Jack Armstrong, All American Boy" and "CBS Radio Mystery Theater" hosted by EG Marshall were right up at the top as well...

I liked the GMO broadcast live from the Glen Island Casino, too.

How about Jack Benny, "Gunsmoke" and "Dragnet"...or "True Stories of the NYSP"?

"...Rinso Soap...whites are not just white, but whiter than white..."


----------



## bsull12 (Nov 26, 2006)

Touch and Rich. Oh ya cant forget Adolfo. Beers, no beers, chili


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

use to like Jay Severin on the drive home until he started the President Bush bashing.

some guy named Michael Graham is covering for him now and he's not bad.
don't care if Severin comes back.

i liked David Brodnoy too. good show , smart guy R.I.P.


----------



## DJ_USMC_50 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Lex And Terry show which is awesome. Its a Southern thing but you can still listen to it on XM radio or Internet if your up North. Everyone has to listen to it once and then you are hooked.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Matty in the Morning, Jay Severin, Michael Gram.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Howard Stern on Sirius, and "The Big Show" with Glenn Ordway on WEEI; you can't beat the "Whiner Line."


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Stern!


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

The only radio show I listen to is Bax and O'Brien on Rock 102. Those guys are usually pretty funny.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

mdaz75 said:


> Stern!


I listen to Stern in my bro's car when i'm with him and those guys are fucking crazy!We tunned in as they were strapping electric dog zapper collars to there balls and zapping each other as Robin mocked them.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I was a Stern man before he went to satelite, and now I'll listen to Opie and Anthongy on 102.9 out of Hyannis. I just can't bring myself to buy XM, I hear it great but it seems wrong to me to pay for radio.
I know he hates us, but when I was on the road I never missed Howie Carr from 3-7pm. Know thy enemy!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Stern just got an 82.9 million stock bonus from sirus 1st year anniversary.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm with Piper...I won't pay for radio. They get us everywhere. When cable TV came out they said there'd be no ads. Only place you could get away from ads was the cinema. Now they are there too! They actually charge us to listen to get information on where we can spend our money!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Jay Severin on 96.9FM


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Imus in the morning, and I have Sirius not for Stern but O'Reilly comes on at noon live. Brian and the Judge on Fox News Radio on Sirius is pretty damn good. Severin can still get the job done. 

Howie loves to pounce on the MSP with the callers; "I saw this statie snoozing on a detail" blah blah blah, but he has gone on record to defend a Trooper every now and then.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There's this guy Jay Sevrin? I like his show.
I also like The Media Project on NPR out my way.

Although I think Alan Chartock is basically a self involved ass hat.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Rush Limbaugh , Sean Hannity...even if they are a too liberal for me


----------

